# Thinking about HK



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Am thinking about a HK 40cal. (no model yet). Curious as to thoughts on the HK. Good, Bad or indifferent. How are they simply as a gun manufacturer (reliable, support ECT.)
What is the arguement for 45cal. vrs. 40cal.

Thanks for the imput...................


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

IMHO if HK makes it it's good to go. I really have enjoyed getting to know my new USP Compact .45.:smt023

The first Video is in German but you will understand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Other than the cost, I don't think U will find any negative comments about them

BTW - I deleted the double thread. No need to post the same thing in 2 areas. Thanks


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

HK is amazing. The quality that they make their firearms with is 2nd to none. I have owned several of them over the years and all have been completely reliable. Having said that, there have been some complaints about their customer service not beening top-notch. But all my HK hand guns have been %100 so I have not had to deal with their customer service. As far as caliber, what model were you thinking about getting?

I prefer full-sized in .45 and the compact in .40.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

HK = top quality. Hard to go wrong with any of the USP pistols.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> HK = top quality. Hard to go wrong with any of the USP pistols.


Yes sir!!!! My HKs have been 100% :smt033 :smt033


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Flanker said:


> IMHO if HK makes it it's good to go. I really have enjoyed getting to know my new USP Compact .45.:smt023
> 
> The first Video is in German but you will understand.


Yepp, impressive to say the least...especially if you know german.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That question has bugged me. I can't remember ever hearing anybody say anything bad about them other than they cost to much. But shoot you hear that about any make if you listen close enough. I don't know anyone who ever had to send one back for service. I been around a lot of gun people over the years and the ones who have bought them seem happy. I'd say go for it. Good luck.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

i guess that depends on the area you live in. At gunshows here you can find a Glock with Nite sites for about $520 + tax nib. & the P2000 with NS for $650 + tax. IMHO the extra $130 bucks is money well spent. Not saying that a glock isn't good...it's good for what it is...an affordable quality gun.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I love my HK's. Both have been 100% reliable and they are most most accurate firearms I have ever shot.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Off topic but how about some pics of the 51 pan(before the crash:mrgreen: )


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Would love to.*

Scooter.

To my shame, I have no clue on how to do that. If you could walk me thru it, I would be glad to. I can scan a picture and send it to a e-mail address but how do I get it to this site?

If you want it, send me a e-mail @

[email protected]


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a P-2000 .40 V3 and I love it. :smt023 My brother has a USP compact .40 and he swears by it. I guess what I'm saying is, if you buy a H&K you will love it as well. Happy shooting!:smt023 :smt067 :minigun:


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's another +1 for HK! I love mine! It sleeps beside me at night...oh, the wife's there too. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

crasha51pan said:


> Scooter.
> 
> To my shame, I have no clue on how to do that. If you could walk me thru it, I would be glad to. I can scan a picture and send it to a e-mail address but how do I get it to this site?
> 
> ...


 Its all explained here....
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

My most recent purchase was th HK .45 USP. It has become my favorite of the three .45s that live in my cabinet. I changed the sights for some TruGlo TFO. It raised the POI to just where I like It!! GET ONE!


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Before*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

crasha51pan said:


>


You sure you are in the right section? :mrgreen:


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*I knew that was coming!*

Ment no offence. I'm done...........Was asked ,and I always figured that scooters and guns went together.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I own two H&Ks, a USP Tactical in 45 and a USP Compact in 40. I like them both, but I prefer the Tactical. They both operate flawlessly except if I use Wolf Ammo. For some reason, my USP Tactical doesn't like Wolf Ammo. Everything else, it shoots just fine. Since my current range doesn't allow steel or aluminum cased ammo, I don't use Wolf any more. I've had NO problems since.


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

As Shipwreck says you will be hard pressed to find a HK complaint on any pistol forum ..... except the hardcore IPSC crowd. They poopoo on them cause they are a bit top heavy and flip a tad more in the hand with major loads.

Here are my thoughts ......I have had two Glocks, have a had a HK45c, own a XD40 Tactical, have a HK40c, and currently just purchased a HK USP 40 Custom Combat so I can honestly say been there and done that with plastic pistols .... as far as plastic pistols go HK holds the bar up above everyone elses heads to look at. Once you get used to the mag changes on the HK's (I use my strong hand middle finger) your reloads will be amazingly fast. ON the top end German metal work is unsurpassed. I don't have any technical reasons backing up my feelings .... just my hands, my eyes and my gut.
Harold H.


----------

